# check out this monster



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

80mm of plunge depth, 7.6 kgs
made in Germany


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

So about the same weight as a Festool OF2200 (7.8kg) then?










That one's German, too. They must all look like Arnie!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

At 7+ kilos, they should both have eye bolts on the top to allow connection to a gantry crane.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> At 7+ kilos, they should both have eye bolts on the top to allow connection to a gantry crane.


I've been told that the Festool is supplied with a green and black Bullworker and an Arnie DVD.........:blink:

Funny isn't it, with all these new lightweight materials how a modern router can weigh as much as the first European plunge router (Elu MOF11 of 1951):


----------

